# Cheap furniture delivery driver in Dubai



## AussiePalm (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi, 

I've bought some furniture off Dubizzle, but need help to get it collected and delivered. I've heard of delivery drivers that charge around 50 dhs for the service.

Has anyone got any recommendations or numbers for anyone for this? That would be really helpful...

thanks


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

Dubizzle again... lots of van drivers on there.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Else Al quoz in front of village supermarket you'll find trucks drivers waiting for work might be cheaper than dubizzle


----------

